# Are All Chihuahua's Clingy?



## Chi-Chi

Hello, lately my chi has gotten even more clingy than usual and I was wondering if that's a typical trait?

He has had 10 homes in the past, so at first I thought he was just a suck up and clingy because he was worried he was going to be abandoned again. But it never changed..and its getting worse. ahaha

likee I would say 90 percent of the time hes being held..if he's on the ground he runs to whoever is nearest to hold him and acts all cute so you will pet him whether he likes you or not, and if you try to put him down he hugs you like a cat so you can't. I can't go anywhere without him following...even if I'm in the shower he sits and waits outside the door crying. if no ones in the same floor as him he will howl..he wont eat unless I'm in the room with him, he won't sleep until I lay down beside him...he wont go pee unless I'm watching. hahahah I don't mind it at all, but I am worried about how he will handle things when I move out of my parents house and he wont have someone around all the time. I love the dog, he's like my baby..but I was wondering if this is normal for his breed or what?

thanks

- Christina


----------



## catalat

Chloe use to be extremely clingy when she was younger... i couldn't leave the room without her crying to come with me... as she is getting older she is becoming independent and more adventurous. She is ok as long as I am around the house somewhere. She still follows me from room to room but doesn't get so upset and vocal about me leaving. She has learned that I am going to come back sooner or later lol. I think it all depends on the chis personality, some are very clingy to their owners while others are more independent. I'd say my Chloe is in between the two. 

Maybe your little one is worried you are going to leave and never come back.I was watching the show It's me or the Dog and it said for dogs who are clingy have separation issues to start by leaving them in incriminates. Like first maybe leave him alone for 10 or 15 mins.. gradually increase the time the dog is left alone and he will learn that you will come back!!


----------



## Jangles021204

Chi-Chi said:


> I was wondering if this is normal for his breed or what?
> 
> - Christina


Beau is not clingy in the way you describe. He likes to know where I am at all times, and he generally follows me around, but not always. He has no problem being left alone. He just waits quietly for me to return. The only time he is super clingy and at my feet is when he is not feeling well.

While chis are of course a companion breed, what you describe sounds excessive to me...more like your chi is dealing with some separation anxiety. But you say he has had 10 homes before you? Wow, no wonder! Perhaps it has gotten worse, because you have unkowingly (and with good intentions) reinforced it? I think you just need to help him gain some confidence and trust that things will be okay now. 

I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell is a nice, easy read on separation anxiety. I highly recommend it. (You might be able to find it at the library if you don't want to buy a copy). It might be good to start working on his anxieties now, so that it won't be so hard for him when you have moved out from your parents. It sounds like he could benefit from gaining a little confidence and independence. 

And I just wanted to say good for you for giving him a loving home!


----------



## furriefriend

Our Mia isnt particulaly clingy but I was amazed this week when I took her to my parents for the first time. I had to pop out without her for 10mins ( they don't allow dogs in supermarkets)When I had left she went into the hall sat by my bag and remained there until I returned, she then followed me into the lounge I sat down and she lay down on my feet until we left. It was so sweet, I have a gsd and they are supposed to be loyal to one person but he is quite independant and happy for me to leave him or go off with someone else. Mia is our first little dog and she is surprising me everyday.


----------



## ChiFan

Chi's are very loyal dogs to their owners, but the kind of clingy/obsessive behavior you describe isn't natural. I'm willing to bet your poor little guy has abandonment issues. Dogs like that can get very destructive (and hurt themselves) if their anxiety is too much. 

I think you need to start training him to be less clingy. It might take some time and you'll have to be VERY patient, but first thing first is DON'T cater to him. Ignore him if he runs up and wants to be picked up. Buy picking up and cooing over how cute he is you're REWARDING the negative behavior and that's why he's getting worse. He realizes he gets what he wants when he acts like that.

Here is a short article about separation anxiety. If you Google the term you'll find a TON of information on how to help your pup. Remember, it may seem cute to you, but he is actually VERY insecure and anxiety ridden.

http://dogs.about.com/cs/behaviorissues/p/sep_anxiety.htm

Good luck!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

My little one also acts this way, i thought it was my fault as i fuss her so much, xx


----------

